# Door adjustment on Burstner 747-2 help?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I noticed that the top part of my door is not closing properly. Upon inspection, I see that the middle and top posts on the door are not protruding enough to catch the second notch on the door frame and I can push the top of the door. However the bottom post goes into the catch fine

I have looked at the posts and they have a line across the top which I thought was for putting a screw driver on and making an adjustment, ie making them protrude a bit further but I can't get them to turn

Can anyone help me please? I can't see anything else obvious that would allow me to adjust this part of the door


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

It's ok, I've realised that there is a location to loosen the posts first with a small allen key and this has worked a treat.

Love it when I can answer my own question!


----------

